# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Бесплатным Wi-Fi в ТЦ «Столица» уже воспользовались более 2 тысяч человек

## ByFly

С 3 августа 2015 года компания Белтелеком реализует новую услугу для  юридических лиц  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].  За полторы недели в торговом центре Столица, где запущен пилотный проект, было активировано больше 2000 пин-кодов.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

